# waking me up at night after accident instead of before..



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Chilli is 9 mts and she is waking us up at night when she already had accident in the living room, we are sleeping in the attick she sleeps downstairs...

How to teach her to let me know that she need to go outside?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I am new to this forum and not an expert; however, we have raised quite a few dogs (now on our 1st V), and I am a firm believer in the crate. I know some people are opposed to the idea, but I believe it is one of the best ways to prevent accidents & teach a dog to alert you of a need to pee. There are some dogs who soil their crate, but that is not the norm. Our V puppy "Pumpkin" is 11.5 wks & doing fantastic with house breaking. When a dog has free roam of an open space, it makes it harder to prevent & teach, IMO. Im sure some of the more experienced folks will have good suggestions for you. Good Luck


----------

